# A Place at the Beach Slps 6, Top Floor w/Ocean and Pool Views 8/23-8/30 $700



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great Oceanfront Resort in Atlantic Beach, NC

Below is a link to my Craigslist ad:

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/vac/4529315323.html

Please email or PM


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Week is available.  Fun resort right on the beach.*

Lots of on-site amenities available.  Great North Carolina beach.


----------



## dylanist (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this post still valid? Please advise thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2014)

*It is available.  Sorry my link doesn't work for Craigslist.*



dylanist said:


> Is this post still valid? Please advise thanks.



My listing keeps getting flagged (3 times today alone).


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Forget the link to my Craigslist ad~I can't keep a listing up.*

Obviously, my listing is bothersome to someone 

Depositing with RCI on Monday if not rented.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 16, 2014)

*PS This rental is advertised on CL for $600*

TUG Members $500


----------



## l0410z (Aug 17, 2014)

*Resort name*

I tried looking up resort name..... What is it and can you provide link

Ty


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Here's a link to my Craigslist ad. I've managed to keep it up for 20 hrs!*



l0410z said:


> I tried looking up resort name..... What is it and can you provide link
> 
> Ty



http://eastnc.craigslist.org/vac/4622463937.html

Resort link:

http://www.aplaceatthebeachresort.com/

If you have questions, email or PM

Thanks!


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Deposited w/RCI*

Rental is no longer available.


----------

